
The Internet of Code - kushti
http://begriffs.com/posts/2015-10-16-internet-of-code.html
======
joeyh
I remember reading about this earlier here:

[http://www.haskellforall.com/2014/09/morte-intermediate-
lang...](http://www.haskellforall.com/2014/09/morte-intermediate-language-for-
super.html)

[http://www.haskellforall.com/2015/05/the-internet-of-
code.ht...](http://www.haskellforall.com/2015/05/the-internet-of-code.html)

    
    
      This is just one piece of the puzzle in a long-term
      project of mine to build a typed and distributed
      intermediate language that we can use to share code 
      across language boundaries. I want to give people the 
      freedom to program in the language of their choice while 
      still interoperating freely with other languages.
    

Super interesting ideas, great that it's progressing beyond that initial
sketch.

------
norswap
The technique he uses to represent data structures is lambda is called a
"Church Encoding" (look it up online). A nice paper on how that may be used
even in more common imperative languages:
[https://www.cs.utexas.edu/~wcook/Drafts/2012/ecoop2012.pdf](https://www.cs.utexas.edu/~wcook/Drafts/2012/ecoop2012.pdf)
(here it's called "Object Algebra).

Also the general idea reminds of this mailing list entry by Joe Armstrong:
[http://erlang.org/pipermail/erlang-
questions/2011-May/058768...](http://erlang.org/pipermail/erlang-
questions/2011-May/058768.html)

------
hxrts
Seems this could play quite well with IPFS.

~~~
Tekmo
I'm already working on this:
[https://github.com/ipfs/apps/issues/6](https://github.com/ipfs/apps/issues/6)

